# Flounder Gigging Report



## trippcasey

I took my daughter out flounder gigging last night. The conditions werent the best with a steady south wind, but we have both been dying to go. It was her first time going, and my first time trying to pole my new rig with the wind but against the tide. It was tough. We were only out there for maybe 2 hours and saw about 10 nice flattys. Needless to say, we missed several of them. Most we saw too late from me being in the back of the boat and Katie not really knowing what to look for. I stabbed one door mat that wiggled off my gig when I went to scoop him up. I hate that. After Katie got a good look at the one I missed, she stabbed 3 in a row and got them in the boat. Then she said that we had enough for dinner and she was ready to go home. After fighting the wind and the almost full moon tide, I had no complaints with that. We put in at 9:30 and were back at the house by a little after midnight. We had a chance to really put some in the boat, but at least she got to see what it was all about and even bring home the only fish we got. I got a feeling that next time we go, there will be not so many missed fish. 

If you have some flounder lights, I would suggest getting out there. They were pretty thick. We could have probably put 15-20 in the boat had we made a full night of it or if I had another experienced person to help me pole. The silver lining is my back isnt killing me this morning, which means Im getting better and should be back to full force by the fall bite. I've missed a lot of good fishing this year. Hopefully that is over.


----------



## shallowminded

Sounds like a lot of good in there Tripp. Next time you and your daughter will fill the bottom of the boat. Glad your back is on the mend!


----------



## Riplukelee

Glad you got out there giggin! I haven't been giggin since I was about 8 or 9. What size in your boat and how much draft?


----------



## trippcasey

Riplukelee said:


> Glad you got out there giggin! I haven't been giggin since I was about 8 or 9. What size in your boat and how much draft?



I've got a JVX18 that I can pole in about 8 to 10" with 2 people and gear.


----------



## Riplukelee

I'll have to see what I'm drafting but I'm pretty sure it's a lot more than thag


----------



## Riplukelee

That


----------



## trippcasey

What kind of rig? I used to gig in my old Wahoo.


----------



## Riplukelee

Sea Hunt Escape 175


----------



## trippcasey

I bet you'd be surprised how shallow you could pole that boat. Its not a super heavy boat, especially with a half tank or less of fuel. Mount some lights on the bow rails and give it a shot.


----------



## Riplukelee

Sounds like a plan ... I'll have to try it soon while the flounder are plentiful.


----------



## Riplukelee

Are you poling over flats? Shallow creeks? What feature should I look for?


----------



## Redbow

Man I would love to go Flounder gigging in your neck of the woods..Mostly what we see up here now are undersized and are unlawful to keep...We have a 4 Flounder per person per day creel limit also here in NC..Long gone are the days here when one could cover the bottom of the boat with nice Flounder but I remember those times well..Good luck to Y'all down there with the gigging..


----------



## jfinch

Trippcasey,

I would like to see your set up.  I also have a JVX18.  Have thought about rigging up some flounder lights on mine.  Also how does the boat pole, does it track straight, is there a lot of effort to push it?  Do you have an elevated platform on the back or are you just standing on the back deck?


----------



## Ladder Man

Nice report!

Used to do a ton of wade gigging in Jacksonville (boat less).  Does anyone have any go to spots here that might be doable on foot?


----------



## trippcasey

Here is a brief look at it. Id take more pics but its raining. I wanted something I could remove easily for fishing/cruising. Id like a light on the bow and some submerged lights going down the sides on the rear platform to finish it. The boat poles well when the tide and winds arent fighting each other. I can handle it by myself, but always prefer another person with me. I just use one of my gigs for a push pole. The last pic is how I store it in my garage so it doesnt take up floor space. Thats my old yak pulley system.


----------



## trippcasey

I moved the lights up on the mounts so they shine over the rail of the boat better.


----------



## hunterofopportunity

Man that's neat.


----------



## FishermanSailor

Sounds like your daughter enjoyed herself.  Like all little fishers, I'm sure she told everyone she got more than dad.  Glad to hear you're on the mend.


----------



## jfinch

Cool set up.  It gives me some ideas.  Does it stay put under its own weight or do you tie it down some way.


----------



## trippcasey

I just tie it down to the front cleats. I probably wouldnt have to tie it down, but I dont want to find out the hard way.


----------



## hunterofopportunity

When you go gigging what tide do you prefer, incoming for the cleaner water? And do you gig mud or sand bottoms, this is something I have never done but it seems like it would be and adventure.


----------



## trippcasey

I dont like to go on full high tide unless it is outgoing. This is because the water is too far in the grass or up the bank. The banks I drift are usually a mix of sand, then mud, then shells, or all three mixed together. Stabbing them in the soft mud is rough because sometimes they will sink in the mud when you gig them. Id rather do sandy bottom but they aren't always there. Just like fishing you have to find the clearer water with the best visibility, and even then you might not find the fish. I try to limit my movements as much as possible depending on conditions in the dark. I like to have a few spots I can move to that are fairly close and account for hiding from winds as much as I can. Winds not only muddy the water, they make poling difficult too. Winds will ruin your night more than any other condition I have experienced out there. I havent been gigging for too long, but usually when I have a bad night it is because the winds are hard to hide from.


----------



## hunterofopportunity

Thanks for the reply and useful information, much appreciated.


----------



## leftystar

Me and Pops went the weekend of the 15th and able to get 11. We gig oyster bars  and usually doesnt last longer than about 1 1/2 2 hours. I have notice the further away a led light is away from water the better we can see the bottom. We are kinda new to gigging we only go on a stretch about 300 yards long. Do you guys Gig at any tide ?


----------



## mattlane1984

I just bought 2 flounder pro 500's. I rigged them for under water, does anyone have any idea how well the underwater lights work ?


----------



## trippcasey

mattlane1984 said:


> I just bought 2 flounder pro 500's. I rigged them for under water, does anyone have any idea how well the underwater lights work ?



Submerged lights work great! You shouldn't have any problem spotting fish with those.


----------



## trippcasey

leftystar said:


> Me and Pops went the weekend of the 22nd and able to get 11. We gig oyster bars  and usually doesnt last longer than about 1 1/2 2 hours. I have notice the further away a led light is away from water the better we can see the bottom. We are kinda new to gigging we only go on a stretch about 300 yards long. Do you guys Gig at any tide ?



I will gig any tide, mainly because I dont get the chance to go often so it doesnt matter what tide it is to me. Water clarity is what makes or breaks a night. We went Friday night and had a hard time finding clear water with the new moon tides. Once we found some clear water, we stabbed 3 and went home. It was about 1am when we finally found clear water, so we were ready to get home anyway. One was a nice 20" fish.


----------



## drdarby45

If anyone would like to go I'm doing Gigging trips out of st simons. Www.moonlight-charters.com


----------



## Ladder Man

how much is it?


----------



## drdarby45

Ladder Man said:


> how much is it?



$300 a trip. Up to 3 people


----------



## Ladder Man

I am down to go.  when were you thinking?


----------



## drdarby45

Ladder Man said:


> I am down to go.  when were you thinking?



Pm sent


----------



## drdarby45

Anyone who wants to go let me know. Shoot me a Pm. Been doing good in em lately. Got these this morning(9/6/17)


----------



## oops1

That's an awful nice gesture ..dr


----------

